# SysFader.exe Is this a virus or spyware



## qpqpzmzm (Sep 18, 2003)

I just noticed this showing as an open application on my windows task manager. I have never noticed it before.

Recently my computer has seemed to be running slower. I was having speed issues a few months ago and dumped AVG for Avira and noticed a huge difference in speed and available resouces but things seem to have slowed again. I attributed that to me adding Spybots Resident Shield as it seems to use quite a few resources but it also catches and removes a lot of stuff so I have left it.

So originally I thought my slowness was due to Resident Shield but now I am wondering if there is a problem related to SysFader.exe.

any help appreciated. 

btw is Spybots resident shield something I need as I have the free edition of Avira on all the time and scan with both Spybots and Ad-Aware quite a lot? Would the things it is grabbing on an immediate/daily basis get caught in my regular maintenance?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Upon researching, sysfader.exe is a process belonging to the NVidia Graphics device range and is bundled alongside these products.


----------



## qpqpzmzm (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for that reply.

I went to NVidia's website and looked at their product list (http://www.nvidia.com/page/products.html) and cannot say that I recall ever downloading a single one of them. So again see it pop up on my Task Manager's Applications first page and then disappear on its own was rather odd.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------

